# Not getting my hopes up again



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not falling for this hot streak again. We will probably wind up with 50 or 51 wins and lose in the first round once more. 

Anyone else not really excited despite those two big wins ?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

No but i can't say i didn't enjoy the two wins. Especially the one last night, we played consistent D and our players played with a lot of effort. If we want to get pass the first round, we have to move up in the standings.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm doing my best not to take the bait..... again.... but I seem to be a sucker for a broken heart, so I'll probably buy into it and end up crying in a ditch again.....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jason Kidd isn't getting any quicker and we still don't have a credible defensive Center...no way we get past LA or SA.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

They are trying to trick me into believing again...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I haven't watched a game the last two years (after watching practically every game for 26 years), but I'm tempted to jump in again.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray sighting


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Stop it Croco...you're proving yourself far too gullible.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not ready yet, ask me after the two games against the Hornets.


----------



## AciD_ReiGn (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm actually pretty stoked about our chances right now. Especially if we sweep the home and home series with NO this weekend..

We started the season of terribly.. 0-4 at home, 2-7 overall.. If we could've simply gone 5-4 we'd be tied with SA, HOU & POR for 3rd place in the West!

Not only that, with J-Ho back(sorta), we're starting to click on all cylinders.. My only concern is at the center position for obvious reasons when/if we face the Lakers due to Bynums return.

Denver might even be a little tough because we suck at defending the pick n roll lob pass dunk...

I'm pretty positive we can move up to the 6th seed, which would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards! :cheers:


----------



## AciD_ReiGn (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks! I've been looking for a good site to talk bball with ppl that actually know what they're talking about.. not a bunch of homers


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> xray sighting


Bwahahaha :evil:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

AciD_ReiGn said:


> I'm actually pretty stoked about our chances right now. Especially if we sweep the home and home series with NO this weekend..
> 
> We started the season of terribly.. 0-4 at home, 2-7 overall.. If we could've simply gone 5-4 we'd be tied with SA, HOU & POR for 3rd place in the West!
> 
> ...


Welcome to BBF from me as well


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Bwahahaha :evil:


I hope you will stick around again ... we need the old guys. :yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

croco said:


> I hope you will stick around again ... we need the old guys. :yay:


This.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco, i think we have enough old guys in our team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> croco, i think we have enough old guys in our team.


:laugh:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I think if we beat the Hornets again tomorrow and get the sixth seed, maybe... we might have a good chance of getting into the western conference finals. It's between the Blazers, Rockets, and the Spurs against us in the first and second round.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> I think if we beat the Hornets again tomorrow and get the sixth seed, maybe... we might have a good chance of getting into the western conference finals. It's between the Blazers, Rockets, and the Spurs against us in the first and second round.


If we can play like we did in the last three games minus the fourth quarter against the Hornets, we have a shot at not being one and done again. Today's game in New Orleans will tell us more about this team, if they can't win on the road, it's all moot.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

anything can happen in the playoffs.. this team isn't winning the championship but they're capable of winning against their first round opponent.. this team is capable of playing at an extremely high level, they're just never consistent enough with it. there will be games where jason kidd look like he's still in his prime, jet looking like an ice-cold assassin, j ho playing like an all-star, and dirk playing with great intensity on both ends, and then there will be games where they just play like a bunch of old guys.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

c_dog said:


> there will be games where jason kidd look like he's still in his prime, jet looking like an ice-cold assassin, j ho playing like an all-star, and dirk playing with great intensity on both ends, and then there will be games where they just play like a bunch of old guys.


The chance of them all putting those types of games together in the playoffs is slim. The recent history of this team is that one of them has to have a dominate game for them to have a chance. 

It's the milk 'em 'till he's dry theory. :grinning:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I hope you will stick around again ... we need the old guys. :yay:


My work has all the forums blocked, so I have to fit you into my schedule. :clown:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> My work has all the forums blocked, so I have to fit you into my schedule. :clown:


Wow, that sucks. I don't want to make any jokes about jobs in the current economy though.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I don't want to get my hopes up, but damnit its hard when we are playing good and actually playing D and rebounding...

Hey guys =]


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Everyone is coming back :yay:


----------



## AciD_ReiGn (Apr 9, 2009)

There's excitement in the air surrounding the Mavs.. I'm stoked @ the Spurs matchup. Huge win last night!


----------

